# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > Java >  Tao Thread trong JAVA

## bluedragon0702

HI ! Ai có thể giúp mình bài Java này ko ??

Tạo ra 2 luồng (Thread ) : 1 biểu diễn số chẵn va 1 biểu diễn số lẽ 

thank !:angel_not:

----------

